# can I see your silver buckskins



## eagles ring farm (May 25, 2009)

We have a new silver buckskin pinto filly

her sire is a smutty buckskin

her dam a chestnut pinto carrying silver

Can I see your silver buckskins to compare

I wish I had taken the time to head and neck clip her this weekend

but too late now gotta wait till next weekend

Here she is last week







but now she is getting raccoon eyes from sheading

and I wish I could see whats under there

took a picture tonight in the stall not a very good pic but you can see the dark color

around her eyes and nose

Do you see this as a regular silver buckskin coloring on a foal

or do you think she is smutty she looks darker than I expected

this is our first silver buckskin so not sure what is normal


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 25, 2009)

here's our filly:

Newborn:











Yearling:






Two-Year old:











She's three this year, no pics yet as I haven't had the time to clip her..


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 26, 2009)

This is our stallion, Echo's Golden Arrogance (Ari for short) He is straight out of the pasture here, not clipped.






If you go to our website you can see our mare, Jem A Dusky May, who is also a silver buckskin. She is clipped in the photos and done up for show.


----------



## countrycharm (May 26, 2009)

heres my silver buckskin dam is a plomino and sire is a silver dun

Couple weeks old






Clipped at 4 weeks old...






Couple weeks later...






freshly clipped and four months old


----------



## countrycharm (May 26, 2009)

Here is another buckskin But he is NOT SILVER just for you to compare



sire is chestnunt pinto dam is black buckskin

Unclipped






Clipped


----------



## Margaret (May 26, 2009)

I am not positive, so we are testing to find out for sure,

but we suspect this little boy is a silver buckskin as well..


----------



## uwharrie (May 26, 2009)

here is ours. Breeder thought she was palamino until she was clipped this spring ( as a yearling)

she has a sliver quality to her coat and almost "glows"

as a baby






now


----------



## CheyAut (May 26, 2009)

My girl Cocoa, Ee Aa Zn Crn. She changes colors a lot, so here are a bunch of photos of her




































And a mare I recently sold, Dazzle


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (May 26, 2009)

Here's our silver buckskin girl, Amazing Grace Dixie Crystals as a baby....






As a yearling....






Here she is all grown up at the 2008 Tennessee show...


----------



## SampleMM (May 26, 2009)

Lori, I'm not 100% sure my filly is a silver buckskin but if I were a betting girl, I'd say yes.

Here she is my yearling filly named Inspiration.


----------



## barnbum (May 26, 2009)

Blessing was born here--she now belongs to Julie (who by the way has spoiled me forever as far as finding perfect buyers). Julie gave me permission to include Blessing's photos here.

Blesing--brand new.






The winter before she moved in with Julie. (oops--I uploaded a poor picture--with the wire across her face!)






And these are from Julie. She has recent ones of her new clipped look, but they're small.


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2009)

We've got lot of buckskin girls including three silver buckskins. One I just have pictures of as a foal (current year baby). Her mane and tail are not as dark as they were, so I am pretty sure she's silver buckskin. It's one of my favorite colors. It's interesting to note it comes in so many different shades and also to look and see how differently colored from each other Flirt and Maddie were as foals, yet they are color twins now as adults.

*[SIZE=14pt]WFM’s Echos of Sweet Perfection, a/k/a Piper[/SIZE]*

_2009 AMHR / AMHA Buckeroo Bred Buckskin Filly_

Sired by Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo

Destiny is a National Champion (halter), a Reserve National Grand Champion (driving) and a Hall of Fame (halter) Horse

Out of Ericas Sweet at Sugar, a granddaughter of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too and a sibling to National Champions












*[SIZE=14pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a Flirt[/SIZE]*

_2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion_

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, Granddaughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection)





















[SIZE=14pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a Maddie*[/SIZE]

_2003 33" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor_

Dam to 2009 Red Dun Colt by DunIT (AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll), Whinny For Me’s Finely Dun, a/k/a Trooper


----------



## ClickMini (May 27, 2009)

Weanling Turbo, winter jammies:






(almost) a Yearling Turbo, body clipped:











I love his color, as I do all of the silver dilutes. It is so unusual.


----------



## anyssapark (May 27, 2009)

Heres my girl - Anyssa Park Egyptian Fantasy.

As a baby






As a weanling









And as a 3yo






And with a mane dyed and makeup on her legs






Renee


----------

